# Because I want others to see them as I do



## MadMickyG (May 1, 2018)

These are the visuals of the characters from my super hero story, so others could see them as I do.  I tried drawing them freehand, but I'm so out of practice, I kinda' suck.




From the left, Venomina, the Commander, the Captain, Bruisella, Nanomi, Electracey, Atomicayla and Lava Lisa.

And here are 2 villians I came up with, although not officially in the story yet. They are:

 
Maelstrom on the left,                           Meliscious on the right. (And for those aussies who might remember, her real name is Torl Jann.  Think about it. ;-))

These were all created by me, stared on a hero creator website, then finished and polished in Photoshop.  Just wish I could draw like I used to. I'd probably have them all out in a comic book already.


----------



## Annoying kid (May 1, 2018)

I doubt it, original comic books take quite awhile to make by yourself. But if you had it in you to draw at one point, you shouldn't have that much trouble getting it back. You'd do better drawing many designs, possibly hundreds, with free imagination and freehand, and choosing the best ones. 

Is this for a Superhero novel? If so, then their look doesn't matter as much. As long as you have interesting covers. 

It's good that theyre not overcomplicated, but they are generic looking because of the restrictions of the template.


----------



## MadMickyG (May 2, 2018)

It's too short for a novel, but too long for a short story.  Not sure if it's in the novella length or not, as length can vary.  

This is the link to the Bruisella origin story, although it's getting an overhaul.
https://www.writingforums.com/threads/172508-Bruisella-(6697-words)-A-swear-word-or-two

And the big story, which is being reworked as well to make it better:
https://www.writingforums.com/threads/171489-The-Captain-and-the-Commander


----------



## Ralph Rotten (May 2, 2018)

Is the chick with the sword-arms seeing anyone right now? layful:


----------



## MadMickyG (May 3, 2018)

She has nanotech throughout her body, so she can change her limbs to sharp weapons/blades. They aren't always sharp though.

But to answer your question, yes she is. The 5 on the right, including Nanomi, are seeing the same guy, the one on the left has feelings for someone else.


----------



## MadMickyG (Nov 17, 2018)

Okay, not sure why but I spent half a day creating this image for the current story that's filling my life.  Doesn't quite capture the whole story I've planned, but just had to do it.

I present the Witches of D'hoq:

EDIT: Image removed.  Will add in again later.


----------

